# Sheetrock Over Tile Anyone?



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Never did it, never would. Remove the tile and then sheetrock.

I must ask though. Tile is usually used in moisture prone areas. Sheetrock would be bad in those areas. You sure you want sheetrock instead of tile in this area?


----------



## CallieT (Feb 15, 2008)

*Blue Board over TILE anyone?*

Hi Brik,

Yes, I have hardybacker, should have said that instead of sheetrock. The present tiles are very outdated, albeit in great conditon. I think a smooth wall would be more trendy, and I would be able to rent the apt easier. To smash the tiles and remove them would be yet another lengthy project as I am in the process of lifting up the linoleum floors in the kitchen to exposed hardwood with layers of tar paper and broken off nails to complete!

I can also use green or blue board instead of "sheet rock" cant I?

Just wondering how I can mask that 1/2" overhang at the mid wall?

Callie


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I am sorry to say this, but, with a plan like that.... you sound like a "Hack-House-Flipper".

Honestly, that has got to be one of the worst ideas that a member has come up with and also insisted on a "blessing" for.

If you don't plan on having a mess....you need to remove it all, before proceeding with a proper substrate for installing tile...


----------



## CallieT (Feb 15, 2008)

*Just Wanted A Quick Fix*

Thank you for your honesty! I actually thought it was a great idea for a "quick fix".

As I am busy with the kitchen floor project, I figured it was too much to take on removing all the tile on the bathroom walls, and thought at first I could just cover the WET WALL on top of the tile. Then having said that...it looked so good, I was tempted to do the remaining 3 half walls the same way.

Looks like my plan backfired. Thanks again.

Callie


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Atlantic thanks that was my first thought; Can anyone say FLIPPER, complete remodel for 29.95 Than try to make 50K profit and only spend 2 days doing it


----------

